# I know you can use apple juice on pork, but...



## skeeter (Jun 13, 2007)

I have used apple juice to spray on pork ribs while they smoke, but does anyone have ideas for beef ribs.  I looked in a number of places here but could not find any thing.  My wife asked what I was cooking for myself for Fathers Day 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I said I was going to try beef ribs.  The neighbors are starting to ask when they can come over for dinner, I said when they bring what's on the list I give them


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a quick recipe for a spritz that you can use on both kinds os ribs....

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
1/2 Cup Worcesterchire Sauce
1/2 Cup Soy Sauce
1/2 Cup Olive Oil
1/2 Cup Water

There are probably others that you can try and you can find them by doing a SEARCH of the forum.

Good luck and be sure to tell us about your smoke in words and pictures!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 13, 2007)

I just use apple juice or orange juice or lemon juice or lime juice depending on what I'm going for. Might add a bit of spice, maybe soy sauce ...


Mostly apple juice one juice box per smoke session is usually enough


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 13, 2007)

I've not smoked beef ribs but I have smoked plenty of beef roasts and the apple juice worked fine.


----------



## skeeter (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas, I'll give a try sat.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 14, 2007)

on my briskets, i use apple juice, mixed with a little EVOO or vegetable oil. sometimes i put a little worcestershire sauce in it too.


----------



## kickassbbq (Jun 14, 2007)

I use a 50/50 mixture of Apple Juice and Jack Daniels on EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ditto......and a Tablspoon of olive oil.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 14, 2007)

I do beef ribs quit frequently.  For me, I like the plain taste of the beef (with a touch of sauce) itself.   Plenty of fat to keep them nice and moist.  But like the others have said, you can use just about anything you want.  Make 'em how you want 'em


----------



## dionysus (Jun 14, 2007)

My Grandmother used to baste her hams with Coke. I generally use a mixture of JD and apple juice on everything, but this got me to thinking. Why not Jack and Coke in the spray bottle. I tried it on some ribs the other day and I must say the results were quite pleasing. Realizing that the Coke would be Extremely sweet, I did pretty much eliminate the sugars from my usual rub. Its not something I would use on a regular basis, but for something different it wasn't too bad. And besides, the spary has other uses as well, as long as you have a glass and some ice near by.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 14, 2007)

These works fairly well for me, particularly the second one.

*For Beef*

1 cup apple cider
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 to 2 Tbsp. Maggi Seasoning (or Kikkoman Soy Sauce)
1 Tbsp. Louisiana Hot Sauce (cayenne)
*or*
1 Tbsp. Jalapeno Hot Sauce (green)

If desired, add up to 1/2 cup of your favorite oil.


*For Beef or Pork*

3/4 cup apple cider
3/4 cup JD or Bourbon
1/2 cup Sprite (or Coke)
1 Tbsp. Louisiana Hot Sauce (cayenne)*
1/4 tsp. Peychaud's Bitters (or Angostura)

If desired, add up to 1/2 cup of your favorite oil.

* I only use red cayenne pepper hot sauce in this one. 
If using Tabasco, reduce to 1 1/2 teaspoons.


I use only Frank's, or Louisiana Brand, or Crystal, and Tabasco. 
They are made from aged peppers, vinegar, water, and salt, and 
only contain trace amounts of preservatives. 

I find that the guar gum, xanthan gum, modified food starch and such 
detract from the overall flavor of the sauce, and thus, the recipe it's 
used in. 

Hope this will work for you too!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...Keep us posted...


Until Later...


----------



## steve49 (Jun 14, 2007)

The taste of beer in beef ribs is absolutely killer. Even try marinating them in some beer. Tastes great, and less filling.


----------



## linescum (Jun 14, 2007)

Dr. Pepper does a nice job too


----------

